# Who here has actually had goats breed through the fence?



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

This issue has com up in my kidding thread as a goat I DID NOT BREED until October is showing all signs of imminent kidding. she's huge, but this would be at least 3 weeks early by my date (we hand breed). I DID have her in the pen next to the buck...but only our other 2 does went into the pen in September...as we have 2 kidding stalls. We didn't have a further place to keep her and weren't too worried if she somehow managed to get bred...but I've always thought...man...how would they even do that. I'm sure the buck would be willing...but the fence has 2"x4" opening. After he "hit" the fence a few times, I would think that might hurt...plus he couldn't reach through to get over her...(silly me trying to picture this).

I've heard about fence breedings though...I just need to hear right now that this is what happened and that its VERY common...happens all the time...etc. etc....I don't want preemies;( Totally ready for healthy kids though


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I did not have it happen but I was at a friends house, and sure enough we witnessed it.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Not to seem over the top here...but what you witnessed...seemed like something that wasn't some chance thing ...but pretty dooable for goats? lol. This buck needed help "staying on" when does were brought to him...lol I got WAY MORE up in their business this year than I wanted (like in his face to hold the doe being bred....yuck...)


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I have had several does bred through the fence. I have never seen it but knew it happened when the doe ether kidded early or with babies from a different buck then the one I hand bred her to. 

I have a doe in labor right now that wasn't due to kid until march 

Now the hard part is finding out who the daddy is.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I've never seen it happen...but I'm not shocked. Sneaky critters.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

whew...okay. I only had one buck nearby so no issue there. At the time, I wasn't to worried about it since the only reason we were waiting was to try and spread them out a month...but figured it wouldn't likely happen through the fence. Makes me rethink having a buck here without redoing the fencing...putting pallets in between...lol. Now...I don't like the extra anxiety of wondering why she's going so early...BUT, she's 2" biger around than the day she kidded last year...weaned us off milking her Jan 1, and looks normal & healthy and I have seen and felt kids moving like crazy...so I suppose all signs point to term kiddos


----------



## Bboggs78 (Jan 10, 2021)

We ended up with a surprise because of this very reason. We redid our fencing, leaving a "driveway" between the two fields so it won't happen again!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I had a doe..literally roll under the fence to get to the buck. I was not happy. She was only 8 months old. I grabbed her out of the buck pen. The next few days she was rubbing the fence line. I kept moving her to another pasture, and she would escape and come back to this pen. Luckily she chose the right.buck...just several months early. So yes. It does happen.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ugh tell me about it! My sweet innocent little show goat DUG UNDER the fence to get to a little buckling next pen over! It was quite the ordeal trying to find some lute because she was too young to breed, only 5 months.


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Ugh tell me about it! My sweet innocent little show goat DUG UNDER the fence to get to a little buckling next pen over! It was quite the ordeal trying to find some lute because she was too young to breed, only 5 months.


That is hilarious! We haven't had a fence breeding happen, but my favorite doe did abet my buck in dismantling his pasture fence so they could have a rendezvous, resulting in her getting pregnant a month early. I actually love that they have such minds and desires of their own. It's part of the reason I think goats are so wonderful. But darn, they can be stubborn and determined little buggers!


----------

